# LED Dash and Deck lights



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

Some of you may know I have posted threads about backrack lights, and I am now considering other options.

How do dash and deck lights perform? I kinda like to keep the stock appearance of the truck (meaning no backrack and light bar). I was considering some of these for the dash:

http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Detail.bok?cart_id=3444677&no=46&sfs=b8ed03db

- this one i would like to mount inside the truck up at the top of the window?

http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Detail.bok?cart_id=3444677&no=85&sfs=c04d45f6

- these are cheap enough to throw a set in the back window instead of the directional bar above and a set in the grille for the very rare non-plowing use (obviously they do no good when the plow is on)

http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4886/Detail.bok?cart_id=3444677&no=29&sfs=9af2a078

- one or two of these in the front window??

im not sure about anything yet, give me some opinions!! thanks!!


----------



## WOLF8294 (Jul 17, 2006)

*4 corner strobe kit!*

How about installing a hide-a-way 4 corner strobe kit?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i have down window stuff it works good

the whelen talon and the innerbeams work great

http://whelen.com/details_cat.php?&page_type=details_cat&head_id=8&cat_id=64&prod_id=0


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

WOLF8294;771673 said:


> How about installing a hide-a-way 4 corner strobe kit?


oops, sorry i forgot to mention i already have a Whelen 4 corner 60 watt strobe kit.

I just figured that for the prices on SpeedTech Lights it wouldn't hurt to add more warning power, especially since the hide a ways don't do much in the front when the plow is on.

Here's my motivation:


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a roof-mounted LED mini-lightbar, but also have interior dash/deck lights.

I have one of these in the back window (hard mounted to the headliner). http://www.fleetsafety.com/Whelen-Slim-Lighter-LED-Dash-Deck-Light-SLPMM-FREE-SHIPPING-7

I have one of these mounted to the headliner above my rearview mirror. http://www.fleetsafety.com/Whelen-Slim-Miser-Dash-Deck-SMLL-LED-Lights-8

I'd do the same again.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

GPS;771727 said:


> I have a roof-mounted LED mini-lightbar, but also have interior dash/deck lights.
> 
> I have one of these in the back window (hard mounted to the headliner). http://www.fleetsafety.com/Whelen-Slim-Lighter-LED-Dash-Deck-Light-SLPMM-FREE-SHIPPING-7
> 
> ...


i was looking at those lights but would use two of the Slim Lighters in the back, one on the left and one on the right. How is the flashback (i think thats the right term)?


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I actually don't notice it at all behind me. In fact, I've found myself turning around to make sure it's on. Visibility from the outside is very good; much more so than my friend's older Slimlighter LED. The TIR-6 version seems far more visible.

There is some flashback up front, but not enough to bother me or be distracting. I think its mostly because its partially behind the blackened "dot-matrix" part of the windshield. It still is bright, though. I'm actually very impressed by the Slim-miser for the money.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm assuming you have the rear lights hardwired as well?

Also, what are your opinions on those lights i posted above, I think they may be too good to be true, since they have a directional bar for $240...


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out this thread, it might help you

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75317


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a brand new dual amber Federal signal Viper S2 LED light for $145 shipped if your interested. Had it in the dump truck but dont need it anymore.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

blakerugg;771817 said:


> I'm assuming you have the rear lights hardwired as well?
> 
> Also, what are your opinions on those lights i posted above, I think they may be too good to be true, since they have a directional bar for $240...


Yeah; it's all hardwired in.

I cant really comment on the STL lights as I've never seen them in person. The videos on their site look good, and the warranty seems OK. For the money, give it a shot.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You get what you pay for!  If you are going to be using these lights for an extended amount of time, such as plowing, buy quality lights or just don't bother. You will be wasting your time and money.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

ultimate plow i think ill pass, but thanks for the offer.

GPS, I think that when i eventually get the lights they will come from STL. they would've been nice today, towing about 5 tons with no trailer brakes...normally i wouldnt have done it but it was all flat basically  and i plan on putting bigger brakes sooner rather then later.
(jeez i guess the season really is over if were talking about towing)

SafetyLighting, i see your point, but all but the grille lights will be inside so I am not too worried, and I won't be using them extensively because i'm not a contractor. So really at the most i could lose 60 bucks seeing as everything else is inside...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

SafetyLighting;772211 said:


> You get what you pay for!  If you are going to be using these lights for an extended amount of time, such as plowing, buy quality lights or just don't bother. You will be wasting your time and money.


I couldnt agree more - STL = SLK which is also = rubbish.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

Stik208;772479 said:



> I couldnt agree more - STL = SLK which is also = rubbish.


starting to lean toward the $450 whelen ussmileyflag


----------



## publicsafety (Mar 1, 2009)

SafetyLighting;772211 said:


> You get what you pay for!  If you are going to be using these lights for an extended amount of time, such as plowing, buy quality lights or just don't bother. You will be wasting your time and money.


I agree - speed tech is J-U-N-K!!!

Get yourself a good whelen or sound off light and never have to worry about things.

I'll help if needed.
-Sean
www.ThePublicSafetyStore.com


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Ulitmate do you still have the bar for sale would be intrested.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

twinbrothers;778981 said:


> Ulitmate do you still have the bar for sale would be intrested.


what one?????


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

The one that is for sale


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a leftover pair of new in box federal signal external viper led heads in amber. And a code 3 420 mini bar fast rotators new.


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

give me a call 847-815-7648


----------



## outdoor1 (Jul 22, 2010)

i feel that is wrong STL make a great product i have been using them for about 2 years in the coldness of canadian winter in northren ontario. bright,clear and great price.


----------

